
Folders: a programming language encoded into folder structure - eso_eso
http://esoteric.codes/post/109310541818/folders-a-language-with-no-files
======
zokier
Wouldn't it make more sense to try to use something Lispy as your base,
encoding sexprs into folder structure, considering that sexprs afaik can
already be considered trees.

~~~
Slackwise
The fact that this is not Lispy is more surprising than the concept itself.

------
ubertaco
Finally, a scripting language that captures the essence of Windows as much as
Perl captures the essence of Linux.

------
pierrec
I'm kind of disappointed that the folder names actually have to contain the
code. From the title, I got the wild phantasm of a language entirely encoded
into folder structure - ignoring their names completely. Maybe it would be
"Pure Folders".

~~~
gohrt
SKI programs

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SKI_combinator_calculus](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SKI_combinator_calculus)

------
paulhodge
Funny that they chose to use Github for it, considering that Git doesn't let
you store empty folders :)

~~~
dimitar
They use .gitignore to fill them.

------
bonif
Gonna use it for my new startup ! Is there a SPA framework ?

------
RoundCube
What is wrong with this website?
[http://i.imgur.com/mwLQcRg.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/mwLQcRg.jpg)

~~~
Lrigikithumer
I've got a solution but it involves an old priest and a young priest

------
ape4
A breakthrough! For the Linux version they can use extended file (folder)
attributes.

------
alexkudryashkin
I made python version
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/pyfolders/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/pyfolders/)

------
detaro
Symlinks for e.g. jumps would be a fun addition. Or use overlay file systems
for even stranger tricks.

